# New Holland 313 Discbine



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Was at Ag Progress Days in State College this week and saw a prototype of the brand new 313 center pivot discbine. I must say I was impressed. Redesigned cutterbar mounting to get rid of that terrible sag and tie bolts working lose. Flatter wider discs for cleaner cut . Beefed up cutterbar components. And talk about rollers! 10 ft. 5 in. long on the 13 footer.Plastic flip up hoods to get rid of rock dings and bifold so you can put them up without centering the header. Production rumored to start in late winter. If I was in the market for a new cutter I'd wait and check them out. Wish they wouldve beefed up the tongue as I have seen a few bent ones. And no, I'm not a New Holland salesman!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Are they updating the 10 foot cut model also? If so what were some of the changes.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Haven't seen or heard anything about the sidepulls. Only the 313 and 316. 13 ft and 16 ft 3 in respectively.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I went through the display too quickly at apd. The conditioning roll display with all 3 types on the same tubes was cool. Is the 313/16 the same as the new durabine head for the sp machines or is this an all new deal?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My NH man that I buy some from told me also that NH is going to a quick change blade.....first on the the center pulls and then the sidepulls.....according to what the reps told him. Said he thought they would be on the center pulls this Spring....maybe somewhat later on the side pulls. He also said he thought at some point that they would offer a conversion kit, but probably have to change the turtles so it ain't going to be a cheap conversion. He told this to me this past Friday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

No video or photos


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Google New Holland 313 discbine.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> My NH man that I buy some from told me also that NH is going to a quick change blade.....first on the the center pulls and then the sidepulls.....according to what the reps told him. Said he thought they would be on the center pulls this Spring....maybe somewhat later on the side pulls. He also said he thought at some point that they would offer a conversion kit, but probably have to change the turtles so it ain't going to be a cheap conversion. He told this to me this past Friday.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Doesn't look like a quick change blade on what Ive seen.Neither do I think that you could update older models because the discs are a different size.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Doesn't look like a quick change blade on what Ive seen.


Maybe they are not revealing all at this time? One thing about it, time will tell. I doubt that a NH rep would have told his dealer if it was not so....and I don't think this man would make something up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Google New Holland 313 discbine.


Details on the new series.

http://www.agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Products/Hay-and-Forage-Equipment/Discbine_CenterPivot/Pages/products_overview.aspx

This one appears to be a 316 with Flails.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> Maybe they are not revealing all at this time? One thing about it, time will tell. I doubt that a NH rep would have told his dealer if it was not so....and I don't think this man would make something up.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I am at times amazed at how little the reps know.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Details on the new series.
> http://www.agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Products/Hay-and-Forage-Equipment/Discbine_CenterPivot/Pages/products_overview.aspx
> 
> This one appears to be a 316 with Flails.


Thanks for posting the link. I am technologically impaired.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know about the poly flip up hood to me it would be better if stuff like that and tractor hoods were metal. Sure the metal can get dents but those can be beat out...and when the paint gets in bad shape on the metal it can be sandblasted and repainted...don't know how that plastic would take to being repainted. I just feel that there is too much plastic being put in ag equipment. Now I'm going in the morning to look at a tractor with a plastic hood...sigh.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I don't know about the poly flip up hood to me it would be better if stuff like that and tractor hoods were metal. Sure the metal can get dents but those can be beat out...and when the paint gets in bad shape on the metal it can be sandblasted and repainted...don't know how that plastic would take to being repainted. I just feel that there is too much plastic being put in ag equipment. Now I'm going in the morning to look at a tractor with a plastic hood...sigh.


Deere or a Kubota? The 5065M here has a plastic hood. My wife always raises it after they use it because of all the heat build up. I figure when it's running there's plenty of airflow but sitting still not running allows the heat to cook that plastic. It and the X720 mower is only plastic hoods here, she does the same thing with the mower. Kubota has gone to plastic on their larger tractors.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

On the plastic shields on the Discbine, can imagine trying to clean all the chew up hay out of those nooks and crannies that the shields appear to have? When my wife washed the Kuhn disc mower conditioner for the first time this Spring after it mowed about 30 acres she like to freaked out at all the build up of wet pasty hay underneath and most of that was on flat surfaces of sheet metal.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Deere or a Kubota? The 5065M here has a plastic hood. My wife always raises it after they use it because of all the heat build up. I figure when it's running there's plenty of airflow but sitting still not running allows the heat to cook that plastic. It and the X720 mower is only plastic hoods here, she does the same thing with the mower. Kubota has gone to plastic on their larger tractors.


 Deere 6420...1000 hours, 4wd, 640 loader. Went to see it earlier....I saw a 6320 also but it wasnt in as nice shape. It sure is a comfortable tractor but I just don't know....don't like the plastic hood and all these electronic controls scare me to death. I don't have but a couple days to make a decision either and it's at the top of my price range also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Deere 6420...1000 hours, 4wd, 640 loader. Went to see it earlier....I saw a 6320 also but it wasnt in as nice shape. It sure is a comfortable tractor but I just don't know....don't like the plastic hood and all these electronic controls scare me to death. I don't have but a couple days to make a decision either and it's at the top of my price range also.


Wow only a 1000 hours on a 6420....what year? Which transmission? 6420 is a very good model. PM me if you decide against it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 6420 is a German made tractor and not Mexico or India. TractorData.com has been down for me for several days so I can't access their specs. Don't let all those electronics scare you away. I don't think you can get away from them.

Farmer Cline do have an independent mechanic that will go over stuff before purchasing? We have one down here that can go over equipment. He worked many years for JD before going out on his own.

I did find this:

http://www.tractor-specs.com/specs/JohnDeere/6420.aspx


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

On the NH 316 did anyone notice the transport width, 16'7". That would be a no go around here. There's a CaseIH 475 finish disc here that's about 14'6" and it's a nightmare to get down the road especially on the side with mailboxes. They should have made it so it could be turned 90˚ like the big Krone's for transport.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

6420 is a good solid tractor and I'd buy it if I was you. We have the exact same tractor, 4100 hours, 4wd, 640 loader. She is a little rough though compared to her bigger sister the 7320


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

You're going to have to have a pretty big tractor to pull that 316. I wouldn't pull it with anything smaller than 130 hp!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Wow only a 1000 hours on a 6420....what year? Which transmission? 6420 is a very good model. PM me if you decide against it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 It is supposed to be a 2004 model...it has 1003 hours to be exact and looks just about brand new. It has the power quad transmission with 16 forward speeds and the power reverser. The loader does not have a third function valve though. They were asking 63,000 and I got them down to 60,000 but that still seems a bit much for me to spend on a tractor.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> The 6420 is a German made tractor and not Mexico or India. TractorData.com has been down for me for several days so I can't access their specs. Don't let all those electronics scare you away. I don't think you can get away from them.
> 
> Farmer Cline do have an independent mechanic that will go over stuff before purchasing? We have one down here that can go over equipment. He worked many years for JD before going out on his own.
> 
> ...


 I dont know a private mechanic that would go over it. I do have a mechanic that can work on on things pretty good but it has to be mechanical issues....no electronics or hay equipment stuff like knotters. That's what worries me about the electronic controls if they would go bad it would be an expensive service call from deere as there is no one around here that can work on that stuff.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I think that's a little much. I'd say a steal at 50k and a good deal at 55


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a really cherry tractor Cline.....you could offer 55K as Colby suggested and inform them that's your best offer....tell them to call if they change their mind. Dealer or individual?

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Sounds like a really cherry tractor Cline.....you could offer 55K as Colby suggested and inform them that's your best offer....tell them to call if they change their mind. Dealer or individual?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 It is a John Deere dealer about 40 minutes away from me.


----------

